# DIV Tag und Mozilla Firefox



## interaktiv3 (31. März 2005)

Hallo, hab bei der Suchfunktion leider nichts passendes gefunden deshalb versuch ich es hier.

meine DIV tags werden leider im Firefox nicht berücksichtigt, es werden also keine scrollbars angezeigt und der txt zerschiesst mir das layout. im IE des alles ohne probleme.
wer kann mir helfen?

hier mal mein div tag

div.text6 {
overflow-x: hidden;
overflow-y: auto;
position: static;
visibility: visible;
z-index: 1;
clip: rect(auto auto auto auto);
height: 478;
width: 450;
left: auto;
top: auto;
page-break-before: auto;
page-break-after: auto;
background-attachment: scroll;
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 0px center;
scrollbar-face-color : #404f64;
scrollbar-base-color : #404f64;
scrollbar-arrow-color : #ffffff;
margin-top: 2px;
scrollbar-3dlight-color : #cc3300;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color : #cc3300;
scrollbar-track-color : #404f64;
scrollbar-shadow-color : ThreedHighlight;
; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; 
font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; 
font-weight: normal; 
text-decoration: none; 
text-align: left; 
text-indent: 5pt
}


----------



## Gumbo (31. März 2005)

```
div.text6 {
	position:		static;
	visibility:		visible;
	z-index:		1;
	margin-top:		2px;
	width:			450;
	height:			478;
	background-attachment:	scroll;
	background-repeat:	no-repeat;
	background-position:	0 center;
	font-family:		Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size:		10px;
	font-style:		normal;
	font-weight:		normal;
	text-decoration:	none;
	text-align:		left;
	text-indent:		5pt;
}
```

Lachlan Hunt: HTML Tags (Google-Zwischenspeicher) (leider derzeit nur im Google-Zwischenspeicher verfügbar)


----------



## interaktiv3 (31. März 2005)

danke, habs grad eingebaut, funktioniert aber nicht :-(


need more help


----------



## Quaese (31. März 2005)

Hi,

was genau funktioniert denn nicht?

Werden die Scrollbars nicht angezeigt? Sollte dies das Problem sein, einfach

```
overflow: auto;
```
dem StyleSheet von @Gumbo zufügen. 

Ausserdem die Werte bei den Breiten- und Höhenangaben (width, height) mit Einheiten (px)
versehen.

```
width: 450px;
height: 478px;
```

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## interaktiv3 (31. März 2005)

der text wird nicht gescrollt.das heisst das er unten einfach rausläuft.

hab jetzt alles eingebaut udn im mozilla  es jetzt. doch im IE gehst dafür nimmer :-(


----------



## Quaese (31. März 2005)

Hi,

mit folgendem Quelltext funktioniert es bei mir im IE ab Version 5.0 und Mozilla.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese" />
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<style type="text/css">
  <!--
div.text6 {
	position:		static;
	visibility:		visible;
	z-index:		1;
	margin-top:		2px;
	width:			450px;
	height:			478px;
	background-attachment:	scroll;
	background-repeat:	no-repeat;
	background-position:	0 center;
	font-family:		Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size:		12px;
	font-style:		normal;
	font-weight:		normal;
	text-decoration:	none;
	text-align:		left;
	text-indent:		5pt;
  overflow: auto;
}
 //-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div class="text6">
	<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh
    euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad
    minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut
    aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in
    vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis
    at vero et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril
    delenit augue</p>
	<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh
    euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad
    minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut
    aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in
    vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis
    at vero et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril
    delenit augue</p>
	<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh
    euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad
    minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut
    aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in
    vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis
    at vero et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril
    delenit augue</p>
	<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh
    euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad
    minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut
    aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in
    vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis
    at vero et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril
    delenit augue</p>
	<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh
    euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad
    minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut
    aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in
    vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis
    at vero et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril
    delenit augue</p>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## interaktiv3 (31. März 2005)

joah, jetzt  es auch, nun aber das näxte problem. hab vertikal nun nen scrollbalken, wenn ich nun die table so anpasse das ich im mozilla keinen scrollbalken mehr habe dann fehlt im IE die breite von dem scrollbalken. ich verzweifel noch....


----------



## Quaese (31. März 2005)

Hi,

gib zum Beispiel mit einem CSS-Hack eine Grösse für die Tabelle speziell für den IE an.

```
table{ /* Angaben für Tabelle */}
/* CSS-Filter mit Angaben für die Tabelle, die nur IEs interpretieren */
* html table{ /* Angaben für IEs */}
```
Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

